# On the container gardening issue...



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna do tomatoes in five gallon buckets again this year usually do pretty good with them. My question is I have a larger landscape pot also that I want to use as well. Just not sure what would be best to plant in it any suggestions??


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe cherry tomatoes. Those plants get big & are great in salads.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Last year I planted tomatos in XXXXL flower pots. Completely replaced all of the soil with new potting soil. Had horrible results. Plants grew very little/slow and no fruit. Planted one pot with peppers and they did well. Going to try again this year, not sure what happened.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

RB II said:


> Last year I planted tomatos in XXXXL flower pots. Completely replaced all of the soil with new potting soil. Had horrible results. Plants grew very little/slow and no fruit. Planted one pot with peppers and they did well. Going to try again this year, not sure what happened.


It was probably a kind of tomatoe not suited for container plant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

RB II said:


> Last year I planted tomatos in XXXXL flower pots. Completely replaced all of the soil with new potting soil. Had horrible results. Plants grew very little/slow and no fruit. Planted one pot with peppers and they did well. Going to try again this year, not sure what happened.


The POTTING SOIL might be your problem. Use a good rose soil mix or similar.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I use a large amount of compost in my containers .....nutrients are a must.....


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We grew better boy and better bush in containers last fall, they're still giving us tomatoes. Better bush is our favorite, by far, and is doing much better than the better boy. Better bush is a small tomato, just right size for a single salad, and wonderful taste, if you can keep the mockingbirds away.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, but I was really thinking of some other plants. I think I might try some potatoes. Anyone ever done em before. What I've looked up they seem to do pretty well. Thanks again.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

rlw said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but I was really thinking of some other plants. I think I might try some potatoes. Anyone ever done em before. What I've looked up they seem to do pretty well. Thanks again.


Its getting very late for potatoes...probably too late in any area south of I10. Besides, potatoes need space to grow. Suggest some pepper plants.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

In my containers, I have roma and grape cherry tomatoes, poblano peppers (the don't get big though), jalapenos and am trying tomatillos. I will be planting my earth boxes this week/next week with cucumbers, squash, green beans maybe cantaloupe.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the response to my question. I will add some compost to the pots and try again this year. 

I generally get a trailer load of the mushroom compost from the Madisonville mushroom plant and spread it on my garden around the first of February (6-8 weeks before planting) to give it time to go through its heat. But I am out of time this year, so I will just have to rely on last years top dressing to carry me through on my in the soil garden.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We tried potatoes in bags that are made just for that. We got a few but they were a real disappointment. It was probably too late in the spring when we planted, but we will try again this fall. The few we got were the best taters we've ever had.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Out of the 3 plants I have, 2 are in XL pots- one is a little stunted, but the other is going berserk. I do have one heirloom that made through winter, and is doing great, but it is in the main planter.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

glenbo said:


> ... The few we got were the best taters we've ever had.


Yep, that's what its all about right there.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have grown my tomatoes in the large tubs that Ranchers use for supplemental protein for their cows. I call them protein lick tubs.

They work. I have a watering system on a timer for each 5/6 tubs. 15 minutes every other day.

Been doing this for over 10 years.

I probably used a 50/50 mix of just plain old dirt in a plastic sack from Walmart... maybe 99 cents to $1.25 a sack and cow manure from Walmart at approx. the same prices.

As years have gone by, I have supplemented these tubs with simple Miracle Grow in the $5.00 range for a sack. I fertilize with 10 10 10 sometimes and 10 20 10 sometimes.

This has worked for me. The trellises are made from wire mesh rebar.
B.D


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Very similar to the setup I have, Blue.dog, other than no timer for water, just individual micro-sprinkler head in each pot. BTW, were those pots white or did you paint them? Mine are black, I'm thinking about smearing some white latex paint on them. Would not get so hot.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

The pots came in that color. Got them from a rancher friend in North Louisiana. Next time I am outside I will take a picture of the timers.
They are great and the little black hoses that comes in the box can be cut to what ever length needed. The little sprinkler heads that come with the unit is pretty cool.
I will take a picture later on today.
B.D


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Tomato Plant Water Timer*

here are the pictures of my water systems.
B.D


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I also use the timers for my main garden sprinklers.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Like your setup better than mine, although I use same sprinkler head. Think a revision may be be about to happen! Got to look into the timers. Thanks for info.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

glenbo said:


> We grew better e, if you can keep the mockingbirds away.


Those **** things tore mine Up last year. I only had about 6 or so plants, I bet they ruined at least half of the tomatoes that I got


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rynochop said:


> Those **** things tore mine Up last year. I only had about 6 or so plants, I bet they ruined at least half of the tomatoes that I got


Plant some cherry maters and marigolds.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've just been lucky or if these actually work . I put 3 or 4 on ornaments on each plant as they grow . I've yet to have a bird come back after they sample these .


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never tried that Paul. I get some holes in some & just wash them off & cut the peck off & eat it. I might try that this year. But first thing I gotta do is grow them. LOL!
I still have 30 cages to put up. URGGG!!


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Have never heard of that either, have a million of those red balls.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to try the balls too.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

The red Christmas tree balls have done well for me with mockingbirds. No effect on ***** or possums though! But I may not have a mockingbird problem this year--by the time they get through with blackberries, strawberries, figs, and plums may not have an appetite left--I wish!


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

I have used the red balls for years. I put one to three per plant. Place them on the plant early, before they start setting tomatoes. I hang the first ones on the cages, then as the plant grows add one or two. You are training the birds so start early. If you have a close neighbor not on the same decoy program, your results may be limited as was the case with my brother one year.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have never had much of a bird problem; however, the squirrels have been a problem up until about 3 years ago.

I build a simple pan on my fence close to my tomato plants. I purchase a 50 sack of sunflower seeds with some corn in it. I put this mixture out in my pan. I also put two plastic pans for water on each end.

After this, the squirrels are full and do not need the moisture that the tomatoes give them.

It works.
B.D


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Pictures of my Sunflower pan.


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I love some fresh tomatoes, but man, I can put up with some 76 cent a pound Roma's from heb for having to deal with all that.ha


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Well, when you are retired. Watching the grass
grow can get old. Watching tomatoes grow 
is good.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm still working , but can't wait to get home to talk to my plants .


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's what we've used for the last 4 years:

http://www.agardenpatch.com/

They work about half as well as advertised, but that's still real good. We get more tomatoes than we can eat from 4 plants in 2 boxes, and almost enough Japanese eggplant to satisfy us from 2 plants. Onions just keep on going with no care at all. Cucumbers have been a bust every year because of the white flies or other pests that ruin them before I catch them, and I hate using chemicals on our food. Neem oil barely slows them down.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rynochop said:


> I love some fresh tomatoes, but man, I can put up with some 76 cent a pound Roma's from heb for having to deal with all that.ha


You cannot beat the taste of homegrown maters enough said.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Rubberback said:


> You cannot beat the taste of homegrown maters enough said.


X2


----------

